# The State of FA - October 18, 2K5



## Dragoneer (Oct 18, 2005)

*What's the state of the server?*
The server is completed and running great!

We still have to ship the box to the host, but that will be accomplished next week. I am going to send the box from Jheryn to Gushi via FedEx, and once it arrives, it will be plugged right into databank. All we'll have to do is 'flip the switch' for it to go live.

*What's the state of the host?*
Host is waiting on hardware. 

*What's the state of the code?*
We've collected a lot of information on bugs and other problems with FA. Currently, our elite team of ninjas is attempting to hack out solutions to the bugs on the site.

*When can we expect FA to be online?*
We're aiming for a Halloween launch date. Should any major bugs or showstoppers arise, we will delay that, but so far we are good to go.

- - - - - 

If you have any other questions regarding the state of the site, please feel free to ask.


----------



## Suule (Oct 18, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> *What's the state of the code?*
> We've collected a lot of information on bugs and other problems with FA. Currently, our elite team of ninjas is attempting to hack out solutions to the bugs on the site.



Ninjas have kidnapped FA's code! Are you bad enough to rescue FA code?


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: The State of FA - October 18, 2K5 Nintendo Edition*



			
				Suule said:
			
		

> Ninjas have kidnapped FA's code! Are you bad enough to rescue FA code?


Thank you, Suule! But our coders are in another castle!


----------



## hentaiboy (Oct 18, 2005)

You are great.

You have an amazing wisdom and power.

End of "The Legend of Ninjas 1".



HB


----------



## Suule (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: The State of FA - October 18, 2K5 Nintendo Edition*



			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> Thank you, Suule! But our coders are in another castle!



LOVE IS OVER


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: The State of FA - October 18, 2K5 Nintendo Edition*



			
				Suule said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always with the negative waves!


----------



## Zatumushgir (Oct 23, 2005)

I have a quick question:  Will old users' profiles still be intact, or will we need to redo our favorites lists?

I apologise if this question has already be answered, but I couldn't find an answer in the scanning I attempted...


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 23, 2005)

Zatumushgir said:
			
		

> I have a quick question:  Will old users' profiles still be intact, or will we need to redo our favorites lists?
> 
> I apologise if this question has already be answered, but I couldn't find an answer in the scanning I attempted...


Y'know, I just... have no idea to be honest.


----------



## Suule (Oct 23, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Zatumushgir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmrrr... from programmer's point of view - I think if the WHOLE database will be ported. favourites will remain as it is. But some people have already declared withdrawing from FA, so you may have to reorganize your fav list.


----------



## AquaPhin (Oct 25, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Zatumushgir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inspeaking of FA users, do not transfer "unknown", that was my old username and i forgot the password, i`ll just make a new one


----------



## Zatumushgir (Oct 27, 2005)

> Hmmrrr... from programmer's point of view - I think if the WHOLE database will be ported. favourites will remain as it is. But some people have already declared withdrawing from FA, so you may have to reorganize your fav list.



I'll keep that in mind.  Hopefully, most of my favs will still be there.  

Thanks for the clarification.


----------

